# [XP] Tastenkombination für "NEUEN ORDNER ERSTELLEN" ?



## josDesign (28. November 2004)

Hallo Gemeinde!

Gibt es eine Tastenkombination für "Neuen Ordner Erstellen" in Windows XP?

Es ist nämlich sehr mühsam andauernd Kontextmenü > usw.. usw.. zu klicken.

Hat jemand einen Tipp? Oder kann man das irgendwie Windows hinzufügen?

LieGrü
JosDesign


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. November 2004)

Mir war doch so, als wenn wir das schonmal hatten - musste nur eine Weile suchen:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials133635.html&highlight=Tastenkombination+Ordner


----------

